# Steroidology Forum / PSL Scammed and Banned



## Slicktrick (Oct 30, 2016)

So I've been a member over at steroidology for awhile now, I like to browse as there is a lot of information, a lot of people rave about PSL and how their gear is legit.. I spent a few hundred dollars on some Test Cyp.. I started my cycle with pharm grade watsen Cyp, then switched over to the Enorm Pharm PSL brand. Completely bunk it was like I just ended my cycle. So I made a post about it and the moderator allowed it to be posted, a few guys chimed in saying they had just ordered and hope theirs isn't bunk and one saying they had legit gear from Enorm before. I responded back and said I would order a lab max test kit and post the results so nobody is taking a chance on their gear being bunk. Went to check the thread today, instantly banned for life with no reason specified. Anyways I learned - figured I would pass the info along. Same username I use over their If ya know me.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 30, 2016)

Did you ever get the lab results? Pretty severe ban hammer up in there, welcome.


----------



## BigJohnny (Oct 30, 2016)

Welcome!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 30, 2016)

Welcome Slick. This isn't anything new to many of the members here.  Welcome to UG.  Please note the absence of banners for sources.  Speak your mind here.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 30, 2016)

Welcome aboard, Mate.


----------



## Milo (Oct 30, 2016)

Reminds me of Uncle Z.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 30, 2016)

Milo said:


> Reminds me of Uncle Z.



PSL is linked to Z


----------



## Slicktrick (Oct 30, 2016)

Milo said:


> Reminds me of Uncle Z.



Yes, from what I learned on this forum at the bottom of this page about PSL it is uncle z, some people are such worms.Maybe someone will search this thread and save themselves some money before ordering from PSL. I just ordered a test kit I will post results for you guys when it comes! Also I have some Pro Pharm Enanthate gear that exp in 2018. Wich is extremely odd because the real pro pharm was busted in 2008.
Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 30, 2016)

ology using its board to trick newbs into buying shitty gear?  NOOOO way bahaha


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 30, 2016)

Everyone ought to use the same test from the beginning to the end, why risk it.

If anything in the case that you had no choice ought to use the Watson after you already had a boner.

Rather than achieving the boner and risk losing it when you're about to cum.

Nobody likes blue balls!


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 31, 2016)

A fellow Trick.

Welcome to the Underground. You'll enjoy it here.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 31, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> Everyone ought to use the same test from the beginning to the end, why risk it.
> 
> If anything in the case that you had no choice ought to use the Watson after you already had a boner.
> 
> ...



STFU Zig...what is wrong with you...like seriously....you have issues...chatbox, comments....STFU!


----------



## Popeye (Oct 31, 2016)

You have been a continuous, retarded, mess...you do not deserve elite status....and I question why you do have it...You're clueless about everything...you say obnoxious, retarded shit every post/chat you make...and you should NOT be considered elite ...you're a fuking disgrace


----------



## Popeye (Oct 31, 2016)

Sorry,not sorry...I had to...a member was right about riff raff


----------



## Maijah (Oct 31, 2016)

Zig for mod


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 31, 2016)

Op I apologize for making light of a serious situation especially when you spent a lot of time money, and effort.

Welcome to UG 

Nice 2 Meet U



Popeye said:


> Sorry,not sorry...I had to...a member was right about riff raff



Do you think the way you are acting is more acceptable than my joking around ?

Calling me a retard and telling me to STFU.

You're not the boss of me & you can't control me so get over it.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 31, 2016)

I tried to like you, Zig...you should be labeled Newb status...PERIOD!


----------



## Slicktrick (Oct 31, 2016)

I switched over to some enanthate, wich is legit but it still ****ed up my cycle pretty good, was just starting to get the best results of any passed cycle. I don't get why if a 14 year old boy wants to be a girl she can go get hormone treatment, but us who just want to enhance our body.. But let's continue to get Lypo and plastic surgery, that's all fine and dandy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 31, 2016)

Slicktrick said:


> I switched over to some enanthate, wich is legit but it still ****ed up my cycle pretty good, was just starting to get the best results of any passed cycle. I don't get why if a 14 year old boy wants to be a girl she can go get hormone treatment, but us who just want to enhance our body.. But let's continue to get Lypo and plastic surgery, that's all fine and dandy.



Because think of the children ... seriously that's pretty much the answer from congress


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 31, 2016)

Popeye said:


> I tried to like you, Zig...you should be labeled Newb status...PERIOD!



I don't care about whether or not you like me & I don't care about the way you think things ought to be.

This is not your forum to pick, choose or dictate who is who and what is what.


----------



## automatondan (Oct 31, 2016)

Popeye said:


> I tried to like you, Zig...you should be labeled Newb status...PERIOD!





Zeigler said:


> I don't care about whether or not you like me & I don't care about the way you think things ought to be.
> 
> This is not your forum to pick, choose or dictate who is who and what is what.



You two love birds should take it to PM instead of efighting in a new member thread... come'on felllas....

Slick, welcome to the UG.... pretty different from what you have experienced in the past.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 31, 2016)

sorry bud, lots & lots of guys have this happen.  

its just an expensive learning experience.  Lots sell bunk or very, very under dosed stuff.  Always get bloods on a cycle, most do it even twice.  If a place is openly selling stuff, that's a red flag right there.


----------



## jSalud (Oct 31, 2016)

Ah I remember those PSL UncleZ days. I found my way here because of that crap from Ology. Welcome aboard haha


----------



## Baxter513 (Oct 31, 2016)

I signed up at Steroidology 3 days ago.  Somebody was talking about a first timer cycle and some people said to take Nolvadex and Clomid at a certain doseage anbd others said to take it at a lower doseage.  

I said "Why are there so many differnt opinions about what should be the dose of Nola and Clomid during PCT?  I dont feel confident to do my first cycle until I know for sure what is the correct dose?"

And the next day I had been BANNED.  Reason:  No reason given

THen I created a second username and sent an email to support to ask why I had been banned and that I would make sure not to repeat whatever I had said that broke forum rules.  

I never got an email back but when I tried to login today I found that my second username had also been BANNED.  Reason:  No reason given

I'ts the crazyiest thing I ever seen.  I guess you really have to walk on eggshells over there and any questioning of the AUTHORITY of a mod is met with an immediate TERMINATION of your acount.

I never even disagreed with the mod.  All I said was "what is the correct doseage for the Nolva and Clomid on a first timer cycle of test enathate?"


----------



## bigdog (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm a banned victim there too. No lost love though!


----------



## jSalud (Oct 31, 2016)

bigdog said:


> I'm a banned victim there too. No lost love though!



A ban from ology is a badge of honor lol


----------



## Aoutest (Oct 31, 2016)

Slicktrick said:


> I don't get why if a 14 year old boy wants to be a girl she can go get hormone treatment, but us who just want to enhance our body.. But let's continue to get Lypo and plastic surgery, that's all fine and dandy.



Isn't that hitting the nail on the head!  Because AAS makes you healthy (done right) and the other makes you unhealthy. It's al about making us "need" the doctor and the Pharma industry.


----------



## anewguy (Oct 31, 2016)

Yeah I was an ology guy at one point.  Back in the uncle z days...  Consider yourself lucky because at least now you know.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Oct 31, 2016)

Welcome to the UG bruh. Sorry you got taken by PSL/Uncle Z. It's happened to many of us myself included. Ology is a scam board. Nothin but.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 1, 2016)

Aoutest said:


> Isn't that hitting the nail on the head!  Because AAS makes you healthy (done right) and the other makes you unhealthy. It's al about making us "need" the doctor and the Pharma industry.



AAS use outside the context of TRT doesn't make anyone healthy.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 1, 2016)

Slicktrick said:


> I switched over to some enanthate, wich is legit but it still ****ed up my cycle pretty good, was just starting to get the best results of any passed cycle. I don't get why if a 14 year old boy wants to be a girl she can go get hormone treatment, but us who just want to enhance our body.. But let's continue to get Lypo and plastic surgery, that's all fine and dandy.



Wanting to enhance your body is a choice. GID is not a choice. What's more is, giving steroids to BDD patients will almost always worsen their condition. And to clue you into the process, a GID patient does not simply walk into the doctor's office, say I want to change my sex, and presto! gets prescribed steroids. They undergo a year or more of intensive therapy, another year or more of livig as the opposite sex, and other things they must do and that's before they're even considered for hormone therapy.

Edit* plus you can go to a doctor and get prescribed steroids for body enhancement. It's called anti-aging clinics


----------



## basskiller (Nov 3, 2016)

jSalud said:


> A ban from ology is a badge of honor lol



LOL I have that distinction... They just don't like hearing the real truth


----------



## Seeker (Nov 3, 2016)

Haha Basskiller in the house.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 3, 2016)

basskiller is the man!


----------



## Jaydub (Nov 3, 2016)

Basskiller is a legend...


----------



## Sapper (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks for posting this thread...exact same reason I came here ology/PSL.


----------



## Georgia (Nov 11, 2016)

Still have a knot in my butt.

Think its from the gear they push at 'ology.

Butt welcome


----------



## Sapper (Nov 11, 2016)

Georgia said:


> Still have a knot in my butt.
> 
> Think its from the gear they push at 'ology.
> 
> Butt welcome



haha nice...yeah but you can still sit down, right? lol


----------



## Shamrock (Nov 14, 2016)

I just got a couple vials of enorm pharma test e from psl. It'd be my first cycle. Would you recommend finding it elsewhere and holding off on using it?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 14, 2016)

Shamrock said:


> I just got a couple vials of enorm pharma test e from psl. It'd be my first cycle. Would you recommend finding it elsewhere and holding off on using it?



If you can't even rely on it to contain what's supposed to be in it can you rely on it being sanitary?


----------



## jSalud (Nov 14, 2016)

Shamrock said:


> I just got a couple vials of enorm pharma test e from psl. It'd be my first cycle. Would you recommend finding it elsewhere and holding off on using it?



I still have vials from PSL from years ago. I would never consider using them. As a matter of fact I just threw them away as I write this post.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 14, 2016)

jSalud said:


> I still have vials from PSL from years ago. I would never consider using them. As a matter of fact I just threw them away as I write this post.




If you can't trust a .com UG lab, who can you trust? lol


----------



## therealkozmo (Apr 28, 2017)

I have some gear from the ology sponsor ped. Says massage oil on it. Probably bunk


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 28, 2017)

the gear I got from psl was euro pharm, no bloodwork done but I can tell ya it's legit, if not that's a hell of a placebo effect I got goin on lol


----------



## therealkozmo (Apr 28, 2017)

Yeah to be more precise what I have is probably under dosed or unsanitary. Considering they sent it to me for free and want me to do a log, it should be anabolic. Who knows? maybe they were ready to tell me I didn't eat enough or delete the thread. It is actually the worst biz model ever because they just keep kicking out the veterans. There are only so many crazy iron heads around. Maybe the plan is to forever burn newbs


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 28, 2017)

therealkozmo said:


> Yeah to be more precise what I have is probably under dosed or unsanitary. Considering they sent it to me for free and want me to do a log, it should be anabolic. Who knows? maybe they were ready to tell me I didn't eat enough or delete the thread. It is actually the worst biz model ever because they just keep kicking out the veterans. There are only so many crazy iron heads around. Maybe the plan is to forever burn newbs



plenty of young idiots that will bite..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 28, 2017)

therealkozmo said:


> . Maybe the plan is to forever burn newbs



Could be. We get a ton of "where do I but the stareoidz" posts. We could very easily set up a crappy source to sell to these idiots. They would happily buy. And we just delete and ban negative reviews. It's quite simple actually.


----------



## therealkozmo (Apr 28, 2017)

Actually if someone sets up an bodybuilding forum that directly competes with them and does better biz it will collapse their model.


----------



## Lean_dude27 (May 1, 2017)

therealkozmo said:


> View attachment 3843
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what a ****ing tool, how can he just say you dnt like it tuff luck? tf?


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 1, 2017)

Lean_dude27 said:


> what a ****ing tool, how can he just say you dnt like it tuff luck? tf?


That is basically what he told me. Fuk that guy


----------



## Lean_dude27 (May 1, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> That is basically what he told me. Fuk that guy



ology used to be good with a lot of knowledgable members like mega, austinite and mrrippedzilla but they all left cuz of this type of bs.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 1, 2017)

Milton doesn't even lift


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 1, 2017)

Lean_dude27 said:


> ology used to be good with a lot of knowledgable members like mega, austinite and mrrippedzilla but they all left cuz of this type of bs.


 Megatron is who showed me this place. Cant thank him enough.


----------



## Lean_dude27 (May 2, 2017)

'Milton deosnt even lift' LOL

@bigswole, thats zack khan right in your avi? guys huge


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 2, 2017)

Lean_dude27 said:


> 'Milton deosnt even lift' LOL
> 
> @bigswole, thats zack khan right in your avi? guys huge


 Yes sir. He is a beast.


----------



## 2easy13 (May 4, 2017)

Yea bro you have to know who to talk to. there is a lot of bunk gear floating around. Never trust the sites.


----------



## Tx045 (May 12, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> Milton doesn't even lift



No shit, that mf sittin in his mom's basement w cheeto fingers askin people bout their stats


----------



## Gibsonator (May 12, 2017)

Tx045 said:


> No shit, that mf sittin in his mom's basement w cheeto fingers askin people bout their stats



wadup tx. yeah I can see that ****er sitting in the basement playing dungeons and dragons eating hot pockets by the pallet making peanut butter sculptured just to eat and going through a bottle of jergens per day. but hey what's your stats? even though his pink ass doesn't lift anything but dick into his mouth


----------



## Lean_dude27 (May 13, 2017)

Tx045 said:


> No shit, that mf sittin in his mom's basement w cheeto fingers askin people bout their stats


LOL welcome to UGb bro!!!


----------

